# Need quick answers with help!!



## lori+bambi (Mar 20, 2014)

I have no dog food for my two big dogs only a 3 tiny can of dog food for my chihuahua and no meat to give then what do I do I was thinking pasta baked beans 1 tiny can of chihuahua food for each ... Will this be ok?? No food no close shops??


Lori n my pup bambi


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

Sorry to hear this, do you have any eggs ? If yes you could scramble some with the pasta. Hope you get the situation sorted soon.


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Oh what happened?? I don*t know what you can give...what about fruit and vegetables?


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Is there a grocery store nearby? Maybe you can boil them some chicken and rice? You should try and keep yourself stocked on food in the future, especially if you know you don't live close to any shops to buy food when your getting down to the last of it. Hope you soon find a solution, the idea of any dog going hungry doesn't sound too good.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Do you have any meat in the freezer? Otherwise eggs or a can of sardines/pilchards etc. Rice is a better option than pasta. It won't actually hurt the big dogs to skip a meal, I would sooner fast them then have them get diarrhoea from eating things they are unused to.


----------

